# "Workplace Violence"



## Marauder06 (Dec 12, 2015)

Does your company have a plan to deal with terrrorism workplace violence?  I have a personal plan, and I'm sure my workplace has a plan, but I don't know what it is and I've never practiced it.


----------



## Brill (Dec 12, 2015)

The Federal government fully endorses and encourages its employees to become victims via the popular Run, Hide, Fight campaign, which was highly successful in Paris.  My understanding is the Army is in the process of correcting its battle drills for React to Ambush (near and far) to incorporate the effective RHF methods.

The Garland, Texas incident was an anomaly and the USG does not openly advocate using firearms to stop active shooters.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 12, 2015)

When I worked in an office many of my co-workers carried and would've welcomed the opportunity to field-test their firearms in actual conditions. But there was no plan, just a bunch of guys who had guns.

I have an HD plan at home and I try to teach the boys and wife SA when out and about. Vulnerable times like when their loading groceries in the car or pumping gas, times when you're likely to be approached. At the movies we always arrive early and get seats in the top row aisle so we can observe the entire theater, take note of the exits and individuals coming in, etc.

Worthy article, good suggestions.


----------



## Rapid (Dec 12, 2015)

lindy said:


> The Federal government fully endorses and encourages its employees to become victims via the popular Run, Hide, Fight campaign, which was highly successful in Paris.  My understanding is the Army is in the process of correcting its battle drills for React to Ambush (near and far) to incorporate the effective RHF methods.
> 
> The Garland, Texas incident was an anomaly and the USG does not openly advocate using firearms to stop active shooters.



Makes sense. Any plan that would include the use of guns in self-defense would kind of go against their narrative that guns need to be banned...


----------



## Brill (Dec 12, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Makes sense. Any plan that would include the use of guns in self-defense would kind of go against their narrative that guns need to be banned...



Which is why this piece was buried and got little exposure.

http://havokjournal.com/nation/an-armed-society-is-a-safe-society/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 12, 2015)

My plan,


----------



## Grunt (Dec 12, 2015)

lindy said:


> The Federal government fully endorses and encourages its employees to become victims via the popular Run, Hide, Fight



My plan is very simple...to locate, close with, and destroy by using speed, surprise, and violence of action.

They can keep their plan of hide, cry, and wait to become a target!


----------



## policemedic (Dec 12, 2015)

lindy said:


> The Federal government fully endorses and encourages its employees to become victims via the popular Run, Hide, Fight campaign, which was highly successful in Paris.  My understanding is the Army is in the process of correcting its battle drills for React to Ambush (near and far) to incorporate the effective RHF methods.
> 
> The Garland, Texas incident was an anomaly and the USG does not openly advocate using firearms to stop active shooters.



Well, there's that pesky problem about federal civilian employees being prohibited from possessing firearms in the workplace. It kind of makes it hard to fight as effectively as one would like.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 12, 2015)

My workplace is different but our plan is essentially find, fix, finish. Fast. Points for speed and efficiency but none for style.


----------



## Brill (Dec 13, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Well, there's that pesky problem about federal civilian employees being prohibited from possessing firearms in the workplace. It kind of makes it hard to fight as effectively as one would like.



They can have my red stapler when hey pry it from my cold dead fingers...and sign our version of hand receipt, which needs supervisory approval and requires annual inventory.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 13, 2015)

lindy said:


> They can have my red stapler when hey pry it from my cold dead fingers...and sign our version of hand receipt, which needs supervisory approval and requires annual inventory.



That's fine but if you could not put strychnine in the guacamole that'd be great, mmm'kay?


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 13, 2015)

Meh.. got the email, MT state endorses the RHF plan... I'm thinking I'll just claim I'm dyslexic and a stutter... FFFFFFFF!!!!!  

LL


----------

